# Hot Blooded - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A classic from Foreigner - a breakdown of how i play this tune....thanks for watching!

guitar - Fender Telecaster

[video=youtube;Ed3QrrE7HJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ed3QrrE7HJc[/video]


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Great tutorial ! You have a nice tone, what setup did you used ?

For all these years, I always wonder how they'd do this F chord 
Thank's !!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Very nice. Thanks for posting this. It will be my next song to get down.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Dale. I always enjoy your work.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks gentlemen for giving of your time to check this out! 

jcayer - i'm running the guitar into an Xotic RC Booster, Fulldrive 2, and Fender Princeton - thanks for your kind feedback!

peace,
dale


----------

